# I Want an 8" Digital Caliper....



## darkzero (Aug 21, 2020)

Should it ever happen to me. With this day and age being electronic might as well go digital. Mitutoyo cause the battery will last.  

(Pic from IG)


----------



## benmychree (Aug 21, 2020)

Thank God he has his necktie tucked in!


----------



## Nogoingback (Aug 21, 2020)

I like the tool holder: turning tool on one side and boring bar on the other.


----------



## BGHansen (Aug 21, 2020)

Wonder if he wore safety glasses.  Also, who picked the chips out of his sweater.  On the plus side, good inspirational photo of what you can still do with a handicap.  Or, if I was a smart *ss, would have said something like, he said, "Honey, I'd give my right arm for a nice lathe!"

Bruce


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Aug 21, 2020)

My old man used crutches. His leg was too weak, and too short from polio. I don't think such a device would have helped him.

.


----------



## mikey (Aug 21, 2020)

I see a guy who is working to support himself despite a severe handicap and not living on the street. Not bad if you ask me.


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 21, 2020)

I think possibly he's demonstrating the correct way to check the workpiece (with the machine stopped)....

He might have found that out the hard way and wanted to make a point.

I don't think the calipers are attached though, just being held by the hook. You can do an awful lot with those though, the guy who first taught me to sail was missing an arm from a rock crusher accident at the quarry he worked at. It was a YMCA trip around the San Juan Islands, we tried to beat a storm coming back from Victoria B.C. and didn't quite make it. At the worst point it was just me and him on deck, everyone else was down below scared out of their minds. Captain Bob got us back safely though


John


----------



## chippermat (Aug 24, 2020)

I regularly use that tool in the same manner, quite handy.


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 24, 2020)

His employer must be a real hardass.  I've heard about these guys who would lose an arm in an accident, and be right back at the machine the next day working it with the other hand.  He should have at least had some paid convalescent leave.


----------

